# just some art



## Peegeray (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah there probably won't be much art in here at all because i only really draw now when i have art at school or if i feel like it, which is rarely...
my main pokemon on pmd1, persian (drawn last year, but posted because of serious lack of art)
a leafeon in almost the same pose as the persian as i am unoriginal
toon link drawn in a collab on paint chat
a stupid growlithe
the super smash bros brawl box painted in acrylics on canvas... the more i look at it the more i want to burn it but unfortunately i can't since it's at school

... oh is that it? sorry if you're disappointed, everything i else i draw is just shitty doodles (unless you want to see them, i could post them, you won't be very impressed though)
too bad i can't get the photos of my mock art exam work! i kinda liked it but the pictures are at school somewhere

on an ending note, i bid you ado until i actually draw something else
in the mean time you can look at this animated gif!


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice artwork! I especially like the Persian - it looks cuter then any other I've seen. It shows that you're taking an art GCSE =)


----------



## Raichu (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I love your art.  Your style is very nice. C:


----------

